# 

## monikaitomek

Cały czas się zastanawiamy jaki robić strop,ponieważ nie będziemy użytkować poddasza,więc strop może być drewniany,ale może w przyszłości zamieszkają tam dzieci i wtedy będzie problem,ponieważ czytałam,że strop drewniany ma wady,trzeszczy  :Evil:  
Czy ktoś ma strop drewniany i czy sobie go chwali?
Dom budujemy z Silikatów,dachówka ceramiczna Roben
Pozdrawiam

----------

> ...,nie wiemy co robić!
> Proszę o opinie


proponowałbym zacząc od dzieci ...
a jak juz będą - zapytać
i niech sie wypowiedzą ...

----------


## Kubulec

Odpowiedź godna tytułu - jakiegoś tam doradcy.

W ten sposób nabija się licznik by dostać tytułu. Wstyd.

----------


## beton44

betonowy ale zbrojony stalą....

czyli tzw. żelbetowy

/sam betonowy to byłby jakiś strop łukowy - sklepienie coś w tym stylu:

obecnie rzadko stosowany....

----------


## Barbossa

> Odpowiedź godna tytułu - jakiegoś tam doradcy.
> 
> W ten sposób nabija się licznik by dostać tytułu. Wstyd.


Ty się nie czepiaj tylko więcej takich pierdół pisz, szybciej dogonisz,
ja, jak widzisz, udzielając Ci tej ważnej rady, trochę się od Ciebie odsadziłem,
odpowiadając - zmniejszysz dystans.

avanti.

*monikaitomek*
jak  się zastanawiacie, to w między czasie poczytajcie na forum i zadawajcie konkretniejsze pytania, bo te co do tej pory zadaliście  otrzymają tylko takie odpowiedzi, jak np *Kubulec* napisał

----------

> Odpowiedź godna tytułu - jakiegoś tam doradcy.
> 
> W ten sposób nabija się licznik by dostać tytułu. Wstyd.


a Ty co doradziłes ? (oprócz nabijania sobie oczywiscie  licznika ...)


> ... ale może w przyszłości jak będą dzieci to zrobimy poddasze użytkowe i tu mamy problem,nie wiemy co robić!
> Proszę o opinie


Kubulec, Ty pewno bys doradził, ja zaś nie posiadam nalezytej wiedzy aby odpowiedziec inaczej niz odpowiedziałem 
- autor/ka/ pytania nie okresla zasobnosci portfela /nie wiadomo czy chce budowac tanio czy jest mu/jej/ to obojętne byle było rozwiązanie solidniejsze
- autor ? /ka ?/ pytania nie okresla z czego zamierza dom budowac /drewna, ceramiki, silikatów, BK/ - Kubulec, przyznasz, ze doradzanie komus kto buduje np. dom z drewna stropu zelbetowego było by ... dziwne  nieco ?
- autor /ka/ nie okresla czy czy bedzie uzytowac strop ... tylko rozwaza
moze będą dzieci ... 
moze będa chciały mieszkac na poddaszu ... a moze nie ? moga miec np. lęk wysokosci i zostana na parterze ...
a moze dzieciom bedzie wsio rawno na jakim stropie  przyjdzie im mieszkac 
a moze któres z rodziców jest bezpłodne  i dzieci nie będzie ... albo będą lecz z nieprawego łoża ...
itd.
Kubulec, czy pomyslałes, ze bez uscislenia łatwo kogoś "w maliny" doradzając np. drogi strop którego nikt nie uzytkuje ? 
albo tani, który zjedza robaki ?

p.s.
"tytuły" nie sa przyznawane w zaleznosci od ilosci postów - wprowadzasz forumowiczów w bład

----------


## Geno

> Odpowiedź godna tytułu - jakiegoś tam doradcy.
> 
> W ten sposób nabija się licznik by dostać tytułu. Wstyd.


Kupuje auto. Doradź mi. Pleassssssseeeeeeeeee.

----------


## wojtek50

Może z innej beczki nie wchodzę w polemikę kto i dlaczego ma tyle postów .To jego sprawa . Ale mam pytanko czy ktoś widział lub wie o belkach stropowych firmy STEICO .

----------


## Darek_P

> Cały czas się zastanawiamy jaki robić strop


W projekcie miałem drewniany, ale już po rozpoczęciu budowy dałem do przeprojektowania na Terivę (taki bardziej betonowy ...).

Sąsiedzi, co zostali przy drewnianym teraz żałują. Ponoć koszt jest zbliżony, tylko jak zrobicie drewniany, to rozkłada się on w czasie. Zostaje jeszcze akustyka drewnianego, na którą właśnie sąsiedzi narzekają.

----------


## grzechk

wojtek50
wydaje mi się, że na stronie Steico są dane techniczne dotyczęce belek. Mi właśnie konstruktor wylicza strop z belek kronopolu. Budowa podobna ale nie wiem jak z wytrzymałąścia i obciązeniami.

----------


## wojtek50

Czytałem w internecie o systemach steico . Ale chodzi mi o to czy taki system stropu u kogoś jest . Ewentualnie opinie o takim stropie .

----------


## grzechk

Takie stropy są wykorzystywane bardzo rzadko, ze względu na koszt. Ja wykorzystam chyba kronopol, ale też tylko dla tego, że inne rozwiązanie nie wchodzi w grę. Chcę zrobić pokój o szerokości 6 m. Dom drewniany, więc żelbeton odpada, belki drewniane będą się uginały, a podciągów i słupów nie chcę. Te belki można stosować do szerokości nawet 7 m. Jutro powinieniem mieć obliczenia konstruktora, więc będę wiedział jaki przekrój belki bedę potrzebował i jakie to będą pieniądze.

----------


## wojtek50

Dowiadywałem się o koszta takiej belki STEICO to jest ok 25 zł za metr . A jak się kształtują ceny KRONOPOLU .

----------


## grzechk

faktycznie, sprawdziłem ich cennik. Ceny od 21 zł netto do 38 zł netto w zależności od przekroju. Kronopol ma dosyć podobnie.

----------


## Tomek_J

Mam drewniany. Po 4 latach stwierdzam, że betonowy byłby lepszy. Płyty GK na suficie parteru pracują, zwłaszcza w salonie, gdzie jest kominek. Efekt - koszmarny, na wylewanym stropie pewnie by tego nie było.

----------


## wojtek50

DO TOMKA a z jakich belek masz zrobiony strop chodzi o wymiary .
DO GRZEHCK waga jednego metra belki STEICO to ko. 4 kg. to też jest jakiś plus .Strop monolityczny nie jest w zasadzie tańszy od drewnianego . A za to łatwiejszy w wykonaniu .

----------


## NJerzy

Steico i Kronopol są nieopłacalne - miałem strop i dach płąski zaprojektowany z belek dwuteowych o wysokości 300 mm, ale ze względu na koszta zostały przeprojektowane na lite drewno - wyszły belki 100x200 mm, nieco gęściej niż te dwuteowe, ale i tak trzy razy taniej. Na stropie na belki pójdzie deskowanie, styropian i wylewka z ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Wychodzi mi taniej niż jakikolwiek inny strop (rozpiętość 7 m).

----------


## labas1

> Na stropie na belki pójdzie deskowanie, styropian i wylewka z ogrzewaniem podłogowym.


No co to się porobiło , dawniej kładło się drzewo na beton , teraz odwrotnie.
Idzie świat do przodu.

----------


## NJerzy

Na wylewkę pójdzie jeszcze parkiet  :Smile:

----------


## grzechk

> Steico i Kronopol są nieopłacalne - miałem strop i dach płąski zaprojektowany z belek dwuteowych o wysokości 300 mm, ale ze względu na koszta zostały przeprojektowane na lite drewno - wyszły belki 100x200 mm, nieco gęściej niż te dwuteowe, ale i tak trzy razy taniej. Na stropie na belki pójdzie deskowanie, styropian i wylewka z ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Wychodzi mi taniej niż jakikolwiek inny strop (rozpiętość 7 m).


Możesz napisać czy miałeś robione jakieś podciągi, słupy. Jak gęsto dałeś belki? Mi konstruktor powiedział, że przy 6 m rozpiętości, belki drewniane bedą miały duże ugięcie.

----------


## wojtek50

Czy mógłby ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów wyliczyć jakie są koszty zrobienia stropu monolitycznego . Materiał + robocizna powiedzmy 80 m2 . 
To mogła by być skala porównawcza do stropów drewnianych lub z belek dwuteowych.

----------


## pluton

> Cały czas się zastanawiamy jaki robić strop,ponieważ nie będziemy użytkować poddasza,więc strop może być drewniany,ale może w przyszłości zamieszkają tam dzieci i wtedy będzie problem,ponieważ czytałam,że strop drewniany ma wady,trzeszczy


Zdecydowanie lepszy jest strop betonowy.
"Wiąże" ze sobą ściany, nie jest akustyczny.

----------


## Depi

> Czy mógłby ktoś z szanownych forumowiczów wyliczyć jakie są koszty zrobienia stropu monolitycznego . Materiał + robocizna powiedzmy 80 m2 .


U mnie nieco ponad 110m2 :

prawie 2500 kg stali po 2,7 zł = 6750
beton B30 20cm po ok. 330 zł = 7260

robocizna - trudno wyczuć, ale z 5000 będzie

do tego 110m2 (z okładem dużym) calówek i 300 stempli.

W sumie ze 2 dychy sie zbiorą.

A potem mam jeszcze jeden   :cry:  

U mnie jednak jest sprawa nieco bardziej skomplikowana, niż w przeciętnym domku. Sćiany piętra np. stoja na tym stropie, a nie na ścianach parteru.

----------


## wojtek50

Dzięki za odpowiedź to mi wystwrczy aby mieć jakieś rozeznanie co do kosztów .

----------


## bobvilla

zastanówcie się jaka jest rzeczywista powierzchnia możliwa do wykorzystania na poddaszu, porównajcie cene jednego stropu z drugim i zobaczycie czy wam sie kalkuluje.
Drewniany strop jest bardziej podatny, ale bez przesady

----------


## fotograf

> Mam drewniany. Po 4 latach stwierdzam, że betonowy byłby lepszy. Płyty GK na suficie parteru pracują, zwłaszcza w salonie, gdzie jest kominek. Efekt - koszmarny, na wylewanym stropie pewnie by tego nie było.


kiepsko zrobione sufity - u mnie pękły w pierwszym roku w 4 miejscach na 180 m2 sufitu - po poprawieniu już jest wszędzie ok
a co do meritum - u mnie strop drewniany z robocizną kosztował około 6000 zł a za betonowy to by na robocizne tylko starczyło

----------


## Leszko

U mnie strop drewniany piąty rok i nic się nie dzieje  :big grin:

----------


## grzechk

Jaie macie największe rozpiętości przy stropie drewnianym? U mnie mqa być 6m, a architekt twierdzi, że bez podporów się nie da.

----------


## wojtek50

Strop z belek pełnych to może sie uginać przy rozpiętości 6m . Ale dwóteownik Kronopol lub Steico . To raczej nie . Za tymi rozwiązaniami przemawia jeszcze możliwość przeprowadzenia instalacji wszelkich pod podłogą . I to bez wiekszych problemów .

----------


## AWIk

My mamy rozpiętość 7,2m. Na tym wisi karton-gips robiony własnoręcznie. Wisi to wszystko już 3 rok i na razie nie widać żeby chciało spadać. Nasz strop 3 lata temu kosztował ok 5000 z robocizną (ok. 80m2)

----------


## grzechk

*AWIk*
możesz napisać coś więcej. Jakie belki, jaki przekrój, jaka odległość jednej od drugiej, jak przekrój stropu.
Dzięki z góry

----------


## NJerzy

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> Steico i Kronopol są nieopłacalne - miałem strop i dach płąski zaprojektowany z belek dwuteowych o wysokości 300 mm, ale ze względu na koszta zostały przeprojektowane na lite drewno - wyszły belki 100x200 mm, nieco gęściej niż te dwuteowe, ale i tak trzy razy taniej. Na stropie na belki pójdzie deskowanie, styropian i wylewka z ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Wychodzi mi taniej niż jakikolwiek inny strop (rozpiętość 7 m).
> 
> 
> Możesz napisać czy miałeś robione jakieś podciągi, słupy. Jak gęsto dałeś belki? Mi konstruktor powiedział, że przy 6 m rozpiętości, belki drewniane bedą miały duże ugięcie.


Mam 2 podciągi żelbetowe, dzięki czemu rozpiętość stropu zmalała z 7 m do 5,6m lub mniej. Ugięcie jest policzone zgodnie z normą - jakieś pojedyńcze milimetry. Tam gdzie belki mają 5,6 m są co 40 cm, na pozostałej części są krótsze (4,8 i 4,2m) i są co 60 cm. Łącznie na belki i deskowanie wydałem niecałe 5000 zł na strop 100m2. Do tej ceny dojdzie folia, styropian i wylewka z ogrzewaniem podłogowym.

----------


## PeZet

Początkowo chciałem mieć drewniany strop - bo ładny, prostszy w budowie - teoretycznie, jak się okazuje. Ale kierbud powiedział, że kategorycznie odradza w domu murowanym (+podd. użytkowe) montowanie stropu z drewna. Bo strop wiąże ściany i spaja całą konstrukcję, więc musi być solidny. Są tacy, co twierdzą, że strop to nawet z desek na sztorc postawionych zrobisz. Chwała im...
Poza tym odwiedź tych, co w kanadyjczyku mieszkają. Wszystko słychać.

----------


## Barbossa

> ...Bo strop wiąże ściany i spaja całą konstrukcję, ...


od tego jest wieniec
przynajmniej w kurnikach

----------


## PeZet

Barbossa, jesteś w błędzie.

----------


## Barbossa

> Barbossa, jesteś w błędzie.


raczej w pracy   :Roll:

----------


## Monsiu

> Steico i Kronopol są nieopłacalne - miałem strop i dach płąski zaprojektowany z belek dwuteowych o wysokości 300 mm, ale ze względu na koszta zostały przeprojektowane na lite drewno - wyszły belki 100x200 mm, nieco gęściej niż te dwuteowe, ale i tak trzy razy taniej. Na stropie na belki pójdzie deskowanie, styropian i wylewka z ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Wychodzi mi taniej niż jakikolwiek inny strop (rozpiętość 7 m).


NJerzy,bardzo proszę o podanie szczegółów na priv (lub na forum,jak wolisz),gdyż właśnie jestem po spotkaniu z firmą budującą w Steico i nadal nie wiem,ile kosztuje robocizna - panowie bez projektu nie chcieli nic powiedzieć  :sad:  

natomiast mam oferte na strop belkowy i ta dopiero zwala z nóg...rozstaw co 40 i 60 cm (w różnych miejscach różny),powierzchnia całowita około 100m2,belki 12x24 i 6x24 + montaż +okucia = 16 000 zł.
do tego koszt OSB,wełny,GK,paneli itp.....
dlatego jestem ciekawa,jaki jest koszt stropu Steico.

----------


## zbigmor

> Początkowo chciałem mieć drewniany strop - bo ładny, prostszy w budowie - teoretycznie, jak się okazuje. Ale kierbud powiedział, że kategorycznie odradza w domu murowanym (+podd. użytkowe) montowanie stropu z drewna. Bo strop wiąże ściany i spaja całą konstrukcję, więc musi być solidny. Są tacy, co twierdzą, że strop to nawet z desek na sztorc postawionych zrobisz. Chwała im...
> Poza tym odwiedź tych, co w kanadyjczyku mieszkają. Wszystko słychać.



Czyli prawie wszystkie starsze kamienice do robiórki? Tam o zgrozo mury z cegły, a stropy drewniane.

----------


## Laschlo

To już chyba trzeci wątek o"wyższości"jednego stropu nad drugim.

----------


## kurt76

> Napisał NJerzy
> 
> Steico i Kronopol są nieopłacalne - miałem strop i dach płąski zaprojektowany z belek dwuteowych o wysokości 300 mm, ale ze względu na koszta zostały przeprojektowane na lite drewno - wyszły belki 100x200 mm, nieco gęściej niż te dwuteowe, ale i tak trzy razy taniej. Na stropie na belki pójdzie deskowanie, styropian i wylewka z ogrzewaniem podłogowym. Wychodzi mi taniej niż jakikolwiek inny strop (rozpiętość 7 m).
> 
> 
> NJerzy,bardzo proszę o podanie szczegółów na priv (lub na forum,jak wolisz),gdyż właśnie jestem po spotkaniu z firmą budującą w Steico i nadal nie wiem,ile kosztuje robocizna - panowie bez projektu nie chcieli nic powiedzieć  
> 
> natomiast mam oferte na strop belkowy i ta dopiero zwala z nóg...rozstaw co 40 i 60 cm (w różnych miejscach różny),powierzchnia całowita około 100m2,belki 12x24 i 6x24 + montaż +okucia = 16 000 zł.
> do tego koszt OSB,wełny,GK,paneli itp.....
> dlatego jestem ciekawa,jaki jest koszt stropu Steico.


Dolaczam sie do pytania; pare dni temu tez dostalem popozycje wykonania stropu drewnianego z wylewka betonowa. Uznalem to za jakis nonsens, ale po lekturze ostatnich watkow na ten temat gdzie okazuje sie, ze dobry strop czysto drewniany to ok 300 zl/m2, w sktocie mowiac zaintersowalem sie tym wariantem (brak podlogowki)

NJerzy do tablicy  :smile:

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

Co za tym idzie, nie ma zatem pojęcia, że dany strop jest najlepszy do wszystkiego. Jakieś rozwiązanie może być co najwyżej najbardziej korzystne w danej sytuacji.

opinia o stropie potwierdzona u budowlańca;
cyt
"Strop monolityczny: 
WADY: 
- drogi w wykonaniu (deskowanie,stęple lub system szalunkowy zbrojenie,beton,robocizna) Prawda
- trudne wykonawstwo, mozliwość popełnienia błędów jeśli nie nadzoruje tu przytomny kierownik budowy Prawda
- długi czas stęplowania (zwłaszcza przy prowadzeniu prac zimą) Prawda, wymaga więcej pracy
ZALETY: 
- możliwość wykonania dużych rozpiętości Prawda
- możliwość wykonania budynku typu open-space a więc dowolność sytuowania ścian działowych Prawda
- b. dobra izolacyjność akustyczna w połaczeniu ze styropianem akustycznym w posadzce Prawda
- gładki sufit, niewielka ilość tynku jest zużywana. Zależy od pastowanych szalunków

Strop gęstożebrowy: Teriva
WADY: 
- duze rozpiętości żądają droższych belek lub wymuszają pewne zabiegi konstrukcyjne (słupy,podciągi,słupościany,lub mniejszy rozstaw ścian nośnych etc) stąd kiepskie możliwości stworzenia open space. Prawda
- klawiszowanie szczególnie przy dużych rozpiętościach Nieprawda
- grubość stopu większa przeciętnie o 10 cm od monolitów Prawda
- brak dowolnosci sytuowania ścian na stropie Prawda, ścianę można postawić na stropie  w miejscu wzmocnienia
- też wymagaja sporego stęplowania Tak, wymaga stemplowania
- sufit żąda sporo tynku dla wyrównania na pustakach Podobnie jak w stropie monolitycznym
- problem ekspoatacyjny - długotrwały wyciek z pustaków po zalaniu wodą Może się zdarzyć ale nie musi
ZALETY: 
- szybkość i latwość montażu Tak, bez użycia dźwigu
- możliwość prowadzenia poziomych kanałów w garkach/pustakach Można tak to wykonywać
- możliwość rozprowadzenia elektryki w grubości stropu Tak, prawda
- nie potrzeba deskować Zależy, jak są miejsca, gdzie są wylewki, to trzeba
- cena Tak, cena jest przystępna
"
nie chce sie mądrzyć ale tak mi powiedziano
więc chyba teriva ma większe szanse przynajmniej u mnie

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

Więc jak, może ktoś cokolwiek odpisać w kwestii stropu teriva?
Czy jest osoba na forum która może potwierdzić bądź zaprzeczyć tym opiniom?

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

no halo halo
Czy właściwości stropu Teriva i opis w/w potwierdzacie?

----------


## Kuba Dąb

A ja mam taką sugestie (mam nadzieję, że zainteresowany przebije się przez cały ten spam i do niej dotrze). Może skoro nie wiesz, póki co nie buduj stropu, z tego co mi wiadomo nie jest to niezbędne. W razie czego można dobudować.

Gustaw:
Może nie jestem fachowcem w tym temacie, o którego mogłoby Ci chodzić, ale czytając to i owo dochodzę do wniosku, że jakby już na coś się zdecydować to chyba najlepiej na terivę. Nawet specjalnie patrzałem jak się go wykłada, dziecinnie proste, nic nie można zepsuć. Z obciążeniem raczej nie powinno być problemu, w końcu ileż obciążenia można wygenerować w domku jednorodzinnym?

----------


## Laschlo

Jak pisałem już w innym watku, zdecydowalem się na strop drewniany.Przeważyła min.szybkosc budowy tego typu strpou,łatwość rozprowadzania wszelkich instalacji, oraz- przy zastosowaniu odpowiedniego projektu i znającego sie na rzeczy wykonawcy- jego bezproblemowe wykonanie.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

W takim razie gratuluję pomyślnego zakończenia  :smile: 
I jak to jest z tym obciążeniem w praktyce, tak źle jak mówią?

----------


## Gustaw Fijak

ehhh
na innym forum zalecają kazdy inny aby nie drewniany
Co prawda mówią o jakims filigranie ale to podobno jest zbyt drogie n pojedynczą inwestycję, i dzwig musi byc :|
chyba sie przekonam do tej terivy, tylko cos podobno z wygłuszeniem trzeba dodatkowo zrobic.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

No dźwig faktycznie brzmi jak nie lada wyzwanie. Najciekawiej jeśli ktoś mieszka na bagnie, wtedy chyba nie ma najmniejszych szans na filigran  :big tongue:

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Właśnie się zorientowałem, że nie ma odpowiedzi na dwa ostatnie pytania odnośnie terivy. Mianowicie:
-I jak to jest z tym obciążeniem w praktyce, tak źle jak mówią?
-chyba sie przekonam do tej terivy, tylko cos podobno z wygłuszeniem trzeba dodatkowo zrobic.
Czy faktycznie trzeba coś robić z wygłuszeniem?
Ktoś coś wie? Ktoś chce się wiedzą podzielić?

----------


## Kuba Dąb

Jeżeli ktoś jeszcze jest zainteresowany, to teraz już jestem w stanie odpowiedzieć.
Co do obciążenia nie ma najmniejszego problemu. Strop teriva bez problemu wytrzyma typowe dla domków jednorodzinnych obciążenia, nie ma potrzeby się tym przejmować.

Odnośnie akustyki, niby coś słychać, ale mieści się to w ramach znośności, więc też raczej nie trzeba się tym przejmować. W razie konieczności są specjalne materiały do wytłumienia stropów.

----------


## Akusta

> Dolaczam sie do pytania; pare dni temu tez dostalem popozycje wykonania stropu drewnianego z wylewka betonowa. Uznalem to za jakis nonsens, ale po lekturze ostatnich watkow na ten temat gdzie okazuje sie, ze dobry strop czysto drewniany to ok 300 zl/m2, w sktocie mowiac zaintersowalem sie tym wariantem (brak podlogowki)
> 
> NJerzy do tablicy


Po co pompować się z wylewką na stropie betonowym?
Jaki jest cel pompowania wilgoci do  wnętrza budynku? 
Co przemawia przeciwko suchej posadzce na legarach?

Pozdrawiam
r.

----------


## RAFALJ69

JA OPOWIADAM SIE ZA STROPEM DREWNIANYM ALE Z BELEK  z krzyżulcami z tarcicy albo Belki "posi-joist" gdzie rolę krzyżulców pełnią specjalne, V-kształtne łączniki tzw. "posi-struts
Pracujac na florydzie wielokrotnie stykalem sie z takimi stropami teraz tam buduja tysiace takich domow odpornych na wszelkie huragany .Interesowalem sie tym tematem i rownierzw Angli tak buduja i maja wieledoskonalych sposobow na wyciszenie a dochodzi jeszcze latwosc prowadzenia wszelkich instalacji
dolanczam kilka zdjec

----------


## greyzone

Jak strop w murowanym domu to tylko monolit.
Żadna terriva czy drewniany.
Monolit wcale nie jest droższy tylko trzeb głową ruszyć.
Terive to wymyślili dla leniwych wykonawców w dodatku z bożej łaski co to pojęcia nie mają o tym co robią dla tego tak chwalą bo nie można popełnić błędów.
Teraz te pustaki i belki do terivy są coraz droższe. W takim stropie nic nie zrobisz bo można podciąć belkę a wtedy może się to zawalić na głowę.
100m2 monolitu układa się szybko , wystarczą dwie osoby.
Monolit nie klawiszuje i nie pęka a teriva niestety tak.
Nośność monolitu jest większa.
Większość z Was buduje systemem gospodarczym więc chce wybudować za normalne pieniądze.
W każdym projekcie jest projekt stropu-jeśli jest zaprojektowany monolit to jest to wszystko ładnie opisane, każdy nawet kompletny gamoń da sobie z tym rade.
Istnieje jeszcze kierownik budowy który powinien czuwać i doradzić ewentualnie wytłumaczyć.
To może się wydawać przerażające deskowanie stropu i podpieranie stemplami ale wcale nie jest trudne. Buduje się tak już bardzo długo.
Nie bać się tylko brać się do pracy.
Strop monolityczny jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem pod względem konstrukcyjnym w budownictwie jednorodzinnym.

----------


## RAFALJ69

Stosowanie wiązarów - belek stropowych niesie ze sobą szereg nowych możliwości dla użytkowników:

    Mogą być stosowane do większych rozpiętości - do 6m bez podpory i są bardzo konkurencyjną alternatywą do betonu i stali.
    belki stropowe instalacja W przestrzeni pomiędzy krzyżulcami można z łatwością poprowadzić wszelkie instalacje.
    Montaż stropu z prefabrykowanych belek jest bardzo szybki. Stosuje się do tego specjalne łączniki metalowe (do ścian murowanych oraz konstrukcji drewnianych).
    Wykonywanie elementów w warunkach przemysłowych gwarantuje dokładność wymiarów i stosowanie właściwego materiału.
    Belki stropowe są lekkie, mocne i łatwe w montażu. Stanowią znakomite podłoże pod podłogę (w odróżnieniu od typowych wiązarów, przy belkach stropowych elementy pasów są łączone szerszą stroną do góry).
    strop Szeroka powierzchnia podpory dla podłogi gwarantuje znakomitą izolacyjność akustyczną. Badania prowadzone w Norwegii dowiodły, że jest ona dużo lepsza niż w przypadku stropów betonowych.


Belki stropowe mogą stosowane także jako pas dolny w wiązarach attykowych oraz jako krokwie, zwłaszcza przy dachach o dużych rozpiętościach.




PIEC LAT MIESZKALEM W DOMU Z TAKIM STROPEM I KAZDY MOJ NASTEPNY DOM BEDZIE MIAL TAKI STROP,NIE MOWIAC JUZ O LATWOSCI WYKONANIA
W MOIM DOMU CHOC JAK POZNIEJ SIE DOWIEDZALEM(GDY ZACZOLEM ZGLEBIACTEMAT)  STROP NIE BYL WOGOLE WYCISZONY
 MIESZKALO SIE KOMFORTOWO I BEZ  HALASU

----------


## eniu

Dyskusja , który strop lepszy , może przypominać dyskusję na temat
która partia lepsza Pis czy PO ?  :big grin: 

Zdecydowanie konstrukcje betonowe są trwalsze . Argument ten jest 
szczególnie ważny dla ludzi którzy planują  żyć 300 - 400 lat.

Ja wolę drewno ....

----------


## dorianmk

http://www.mitek.pl/stropydrewniane.pdf  Ja wybieram drewniane bale pięknie wyglądają, strop zrobię z sąsiedem który już taki robił. Będzie taniej i salon będzie miał piękny sufit. A jak wynika z tego artykułu może być komfort akustyczny. Projekt chatkaII mg projekt ma w orginale terivę ja to zmieniam.

----------


## Kuba Dąb

trzeba powiedzieć jasno, że strop betonowy zawsze jest bardziej wytrzymały i bardziej cichy od stropu drewnianego, dodatkowo drewniane konstrukcje lubią skrzypieć. A różnych hałasów nie słyszy się dopóki one nie ustaną a komfort mimo wszystko jest zaburzony w pewnym stopniu

----------


## malux20

jestem za betonem

----------


## krisfranek

Witam
ja buduje parter z poddaszem nie użytkowym tylko stryszek na graty strop robię stalowo drewniany
położyłem dwuteownik HEA 120  który jest dospawany do wieńca wiec trzyma ściany 
od spodu będzie KG na stelażu a z góry kantówka drewniana 80x60 i na to OSB

----------


## strzaleq

A co myślicie o zmianie stropu z żelbetonu na drewniany w projekcie

http://www.hgatelier.com.pl/h7g/inde...id_projektu=98



A dlaczego chcę zmieniać:
1) Koszt wydaje mi się że uda się zaoszczędzić kilka tyś.
2) Drewniany wydaję mi się cieplejszy
3) Łatwość prowadzenia instalacji elektrycznych które prawdopodobnie będę robił własnoręcznie

----------


## zeusik6

Dom z uzytkowym poddaszem 109 m2, strop drewniany czy betonowy? Drewno na strop mam i wiezbe mam, teraz tak projektant mowi ze drewno pracuje i w takim domu sciany beda pękać? Bylem u potencjalnego wykonawcy stanu surowego i on powiedzial, ze w tego typu domach w stanach surowych to strop, szalunki to najdrozsze elementy i zeby pomyslec nad stropem drewnianym.

Wszystko przemawia za stropem drewnianym, nie przeszkadzaja mi halasy chodzacych ludzi , uwazam to za jego nie tyle co zalete ale urok, poza tym czy nie latwiej ukryc instalacje wentylacji mechanicznej czy elektrycznej w stropie drewnianym? 

Jak dzis cenowo wychodzi wykonanie stropu 10x10 , jaki to moze byc procent kosztu wzgledem  stanu surowego takiego domu 100-110 m2 od fundamentow az po dach (wykonawca krzyknal na dzisiaj okolo 140 tys z jego materialami). Ile moglbym zaoszczedzic znajac ta kwote, ale nie budujac stropu betonowego a drewniany? 

 Nie wiem czemu ale sie waham nad wyborem stropu, bo sie przestraszylem tego "pracowania" elementow.

Moze ktos mnie uspokoi

----------


## jajmar

NIe ma stropów betonowych jak juz to żelbetowe. Każdy strop pracuje, (ugina się) dobrze zaprojektowany i wykonany pracuje ale w granicach nie odczuwalnych dla użytkowników. 
Na pytanie jaki - zgodny z projektem. NIe wystarczy zamiana żelbet - drewno -wtedy faktycznie ryzko pekniec rośnie. Trzeba przerobić projekt pod zmiane stropu. 
Wg mnie jak strop ma być użytkowy -najlpeszy to monolityczny żelbetowy, jak to np parterówka ze strychem to wiązar kratowy drewniany.

----------


## donvitobandito

Betonowy w każdym przypadku.

----------


## Arias

Witam.

Co myślicie o stropie Filigran?
Dom parterowy, 116m2. Na górze póki co graciarnia, może potem jakiś jeden pokój, sypialnia/gabinet/bawialnia.

W projekcie mam Terive i Monolit (nad salonem). 
I zastanawiam się czy robić Terive po całości czy Filigran? Mam u siebie w mieście firmę, która robi Filigrany. Koszt na chwile obecną to 105 zł/m2 (same płyty z transportem).

Grubośc płyty 5 cm, grubość stropu 18 cm. 
Teriva - 24 cm

więc zyskujemy 6 cm.

Koszy wyjdą pewnie podobnie, robimy SSO systemem zleconem. Za Terive ekipy wołają 10-13 tysięcy za robociznę. Za Filgran myślę, że mniej. Jednak sporo mniej roboty.Ale dojdzie koszt dzwigu.
Firma robi oczywiście projekt stropu. 

Jak uważacie? Czy Filigran to dobra opcja? 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## marks9

Betonowy

----------


## pandzik

> Jak uważacie? Czy Filigran to dobra opcja?


Bierz strop typu filigran. Mniejsze koszty robocizny i masz gotowy świetnie wyglądający sufit. 
Zwykle dźwig jest po stronie dostawcy.

----------

